# Laptop not detecting wireless networks



## fixer89 (Mar 22, 2010)

My laptop which is an acer extensa 4620z has recently stopped detecting wireless networks, i know my network adapter is working, because network stumbler detects local networks, but windows does not detect wireless networks.


----------



## fixer89 (Mar 22, 2010)

i have tried rolling back the network adapter drivers to no avail


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Answered on another board.


----------



## fixer89 (Mar 22, 2010)

its still not working


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Is the issue coming from an integrated wireless ethernet adapter or an external wireless device?
Have you tried to uninstall/reinstall the wireless ethernet adapter from Device Manager? I would update the driver as well to the current version.


----------



## Tikuf (Mar 5, 2010)

This may sound stupid but Have seen it before.

Alot of laptops now are equipt with switches that will shut off the wireless radio.

Check around the laptop for an kind of small switch or slider.


----------



## fixer89 (Mar 22, 2010)

i have, checked the switch, and that is not the problem


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Maybe the wireless adapter went out which is common for an integrated wireless network adapters.


----------



## fixer89 (Mar 22, 2010)

it can still detect wireless networks through network stumbler


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Disable any Security/Firewall software installed in your computer.

Are you able to get connected to the internet if plug in your computer directly to the router or your modem?

Restart your computer Tap F8 and boot up in Safe Mode with Networking and try to connect to the internet.


----------

